# Apple Pie



## tweedee (Jul 24, 2005)

The preacher was at the pulpit one morning getting ready for his Sunday sermen when he announced to the congragation that they would never hear him cuss and if they did he would willingly give them an apple pie.

As the preacher proceded to go on with the morning sermen he said "By-god we live and by-god we die" then all of the sudden a little boy out in the congragation stood up and said "and by-god you just lost your apple pie".


----------

